
Show HN: We made a community-powered cost of living insight site - mucahit
https://costof.live/
======
gitgud
Wow, great UI. Reminds me of [https://nomadlist.com](https://nomadlist.com)

------
aaronedam
can we say that this is Numbeo with a slick design?

